# Lindeburg Sample Exam



## jamiecta (Oct 7, 2011)

Who all took this exam before their test?

I am taking it tomorrow (Morning + HVAC Depth). I know it is a lot harder than the real test but I figured I would try it anyway just to give myself some more practice.

I'm trying to see what kind of scores people were getting on their first attempt at this test and how they did on the NCEES Practice Test and the real test just to get some comparisons.

Thanks!


----------



## jamiecta (Oct 8, 2011)

Finished the Lindeburg Sample Exam.

27/40 Morning

33/40 Afternoon (HVAC)

*60/80 Total (75%*)

I feel pretty happy with that score knowing that a lot of people said this exam was much harder than the real exam. The morning was definitely hard and I fully expect the morning to be much easier on the real exam. I have been preparing for quite awhile and had to guess on probably 10 problems. The afternoon was not overly difficult at all in my opinion. It was very much in line with the 6MS HVAC questions as well as the NCEES HVAC questions. I finished it in 3.5 hours as opposed to 3 hours for NCEES HVAC afternoon. The only thing that made it more time consuming was having to look up all of the properties and required info as opposed to NCEES who seemed to give you just about everything you needed to do the problem. The problems themselves however definitely provided me with 40 more exam-level problems and I am happy getting 33 of them right.

3 more weeks...


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 2, 2011)

It is harder, not necessarily in straight complexity, but definely in length of problems.

It does however cover the general areas of the real thing, the NCEES is much more similar (to the real thing) in length difficulty.


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey jamiecta, Kephart P.E. is right, it's not that it's harder, the questions are just more in depth than those that you will typically see on the exam. I prefer to up the difficulty of the problems I work leading up to the exam due to the pressures and emotions that will arise come exam day. Those emotions will make "easy" problems seem harder, but when you are able to sit down and actually work a problem that is far less complex than those that you prepared with kind of helps overcome the emotions and build momentum. Just my opinion of course, but thought I would share. Good luck...


----------



## chaocl (Dec 8, 2011)

Lindeburg Sample Exam is harder than the real PE exam. If you can score 60/80 on the first try and not guessing any of the questions then you will pass the PE exam easily.

I passes the PE on my third time.

Lindeburg Sample Exam

1st try: 40/80 (include guess)

2nd try: 48/80 (without guess)

3rd try: 60/80 (without guess)


----------

